# 3 prong flash dryer plug (1 side ways stem)



## Ken Styles (Mar 16, 2006)

Hey All,
I have an old black flash, flash dyer that has a 3 prong flash dryer plug (1 side ways stem)

sort of like this: -- |
o

I wanted to know if they make an adapter so I can plug this into a regular 3 prong outlet? Or can I take that plug off and replace it with the regular 3 prong plug.
Anyone ever come across this?

Ken


----------



## Paul204 (Apr 21, 2007)

That plug is on there because the flash needs to run on a 20 amp breaker and they don't want you to plug it into a regular 15 amp breaker. I'm not an expert, but I believe you can just remove the plug and put a regular one on, but there is no guarantee that it won't trip the breaker as it will be drawing too much power.


----------



## jsreid (Oct 10, 2008)

You need a 20 amp wire and switch at the breaker. I had to install one for my flash dryer.


----------



## Ken Styles (Mar 16, 2006)

So basically, If I use the adaptor, (attached), that will keep blowing my fuze, correct?
Ken


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Yes I have had to do that. I bought and adapter at Lowes and it worked fine no blown fuses.

Katrina


----------



## midwaste (Apr 8, 2008)

You need to compare the breaker that is feeding the circuit that includes this outlet to the amount of amp draw the flash dryer has combined with everything else drawing power on that circuit. If the amp draw is close to or over the amperage of the breaker, you may run into the breaker or fuse blowing frequently.


----------



## tman07 (Nov 14, 2007)

That sideways plug is for 220 volt isn't it?


----------



## midwaste (Apr 8, 2008)

Not necessarily, it just requires no less than a 20A receptacle, see here for a complete diagram.

*Actually, you may be right. Depending on which side the flat tab is on, it could be 240, see rows 5 and 6 in the 20A column.


----------



## SPC (Apr 28, 2008)

I am pretty sure that plug is for 220. I used to have a black body flash dryer that ran on 220.
That thing was a monster it was 18" x 18" and like 3600 watts if I remember correctly. 
Check the specs on your flash, it is probably 220 single phase, pretty easy to hook up, 3-10 wire and a double pole breaker and if you don't know how to do it, an electrician.

The wire is pretty expensive though, you might want to think about moving everything closer to your breaker box.


----------



## Trevarious (Aug 5, 2009)

HELP:

i have this same plug on mine. when i plugged it in the light came on, but the dryer didn't heat up?


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

You need to call a electrician and have the proper plug/outlet/circuit set up for your dryer, your dealing with 220v and a lot of bad things can happen to your dryer and you if you get it wrong.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Blackwater (Feb 9, 2010)

That is a 240V plug It will not work in 120v


----------



## mrvixx (Jan 13, 2009)

Its a 20 amp 120 v plug.


----------



## saulnier31 (Jun 30, 2008)

It's a 20amp plug. Depending on the current draw on that, and as long as you have nothing else plugged into the circuit, you may be alright. but this is really easy for an electrician to convert to a 20amp circuit. I'd recommend doing it.

The 220V plug is bigger, like a clothes dryer plug.


----------



## astewart (Dec 21, 2009)

I recently had an amperage issue similar to this, as long as you are not maxed out in the box a 15 amp breaker can be converted to a 20 amp breaker without issue. 20amp is the more modern standard, anyone who can change out your breaker can also change out your end plug for the flash... takes very little time.


----------



## tpitman (Jul 30, 2007)

I would not change out a 15 amp breaker for a 20 amp breaker unless I knew for sure that the wiring was 12 gauge or heavier. That's a recipe for a new garage, compliments of the fire department and your insurance company (until they find the 20 amp breaker). Kind of like putting a penny underneath an old round glass fuse in the old days to prevent it from blowing. If you're on a 20 amp circuit, you can change the plug yourself, or (and I don't recommend this but it'll work) grab some pliers and twist the sideways terminal to match the other one. This is what the hick I bought my heat press had done. I used it that way for awhile on a known 20 amp circuit, but I cracked my wallet and bought the proper plug. The twisted one barely hung on to the outlet. You can also change the receptacle to a 20 amp one that will take either kind of plug if the wiring is at least 12 gauge.


----------



## goomba (Feb 4, 2011)

veedub3 said:


> Yes I have had to do that. I bought and adapter at Lowes and it worked fine no blown fuses.
> 
> Katrina


IM having this same problem. I need a way to plug in my flash dryer its the same three prong 1 prong sideways. I cant find that adapter could anyone help me out trying to find the adapter or maybe lead me in the right direction of the best way to go about making something .


----------



## tpitman (Jul 30, 2007)

They don't make adapters, for the simple reason that there's the chance that someone will plug it into a circuit wired with insufficient gauge wire and burn their house down. If you knew for sure your house wiring was heavy enough, you could change the receptacle out yourself and have a safe installation. Other workarounds by someone who doesn't know what they're doing is an invitation to a real "housewarming" for the fire department to get a little practice in on, and your insurance company to deny your claim.


----------



## goomba (Feb 4, 2011)

I live in a apartment building. Is there anything i can do? The guy i bought it from used a adaptor made by cordtec and didnt have any problems.Amazon.com: Cordtec 1FT 15A to 20A Power adapter Cord NEMA 5-15P to 5-15/20R 1F515520: Home Improvement

Is there anyway to get a generator and build a outlet box to run off of that? I have orders i need to complete and i really got caught off guard by this.

any information is helpfull


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Some generators will have a 20 amp outlet even 220. The neighbors will love you. Generator would have to be outside unless you have a death wish. Best to get an electrician to check your wire size and change the breahers and outlet. Most building codes would require 12 guage in an apartment building, depending on the age of the building.


----------



## tpitman (Jul 30, 2007)

You could ask your landlord, if they know you're printing in your apartment, if it's okay to use a power cord like the one on Amazon. As for a generator, what's the likelihood that they'll let you run a generator in an apartment? It would need to be outside.


----------



## goomba (Feb 4, 2011)

So after a full day of stressing and running to every damn store possible for no avail i found the right outlet behind my microwave 
. Epic fail but on the bright side i can PRINT! thanks everyone for taking the time out of your day to get back to me!



happy trails


----------

